# More anxious as they get older?



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed their vizsla becoming more anxious as they get older? 

Things like fireworks and thunder storms never bothered Flynn up until the past year or so. Now, he barks at the thunder aggressively when he hears it and he gets really agitated. 

Also, the other night some sounds spooked him in the middle of the night. To be fair to him, I heard it too and it sounded like it was most likely a coyote killing something given that we back up to a golf course hat is known for coyote sightings. 

Anyway, he was so anxious and agitated about it that it took him close to an hour to calm down and stop trembling and eventually fall back to sleep. 

He's only 7 but he was never like this before. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian is only 3.5 but will now wake up in the middle of the night (like last night) when he heard the raccoons come up onto the back deck.... he barked and barked (the warning kind) which we don't mind. Except it was 3am and I was in a good REM state. He settled after a few minutes but he did scare the heck out of me. ;D


----------

